# getting adsl with pppoe and speedstream 5360 to work

## brian33x51

Hello -

I'm trying to get a linux box working on an adsl line with pppoe using a speedstream 5360 dsl modem.

eth0 won't come up if it's brought up using dhcp, i don't know what ip address to use since this isn't the only machine connected to the modem.

The speedstream is plugged into a switch and is currently also serving a win2k box and a mac osx box.

----------

## me22

I'm also trying to get ADSL working (Sympatico here), without much luck =(

One thing I do suggest, however, is emerge rp-pppoe.  I got DSL working in Lycoris with that...

----------

## brian33x51

Yeah, I have rp-pppoe, it's just getting the stupid ethernet to even get an ip address.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

